# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Magnetically Actuated Micro-Robots for Advanced Manipulation Applications, SRI International, Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Research Institution - SRI International

----------


## Airicist

Magnetically Actuated Micro-Robots for Advanced Manipulation Applications 

 Published on Apr 9, 2014




> SRI is developing new technology to reliably control thousands of micro-robots for smart manufacturing of macro-scale products in compact, integrated systems.

----------

